# Confession



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm actually a guy.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm actually a guy.


bwhahaha


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I am too... that is, after all, my given name. And worse, I think that I am a lesbian trapped in a man's body. ::clapping::


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm actually a guy.


That's okay, you only have one leg though right?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You ancient Greek and or Roman name is testiclease.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> That's okay, you only have one leg though right?


I lied about that too. I don't have any legs. :sad:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't fool with me, Mish!
It's not nice!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> I lied about that too. I don't have any legs. :sad:


That's awesome! We're getting a baseball team together. Do you want to play first base?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats retarded!......oops.....I cant say that in Michigan anymore!.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Great, you're here, your queer, we're used to it already.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Soo, pretty much the first thing I did when I registered here was to write Mish a super nosy email asking her 23423451123 questions about her leg parts!

I was like:








Then Mish was like:
















Then I was:








It was a great email convo! I'm just glad I asked. Sometimes being nosy is good, I think. 
PS. You are the definition of *crazy-wonderful*, Mish!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL Iz cray, cray, yo!!


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

If that's true, then I have some real soul-searching to do!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Confession: I'm really just a dull and boring guy. 
No, really!
I'm so square my corners are sharp.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is not prepper related is it?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does it madder? last time I checked it was not a dating sight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As Hilary would say, "What difference does it make!"


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok, I'm really a chick! All of you that sent me naked selfies can breathe easy now! lol


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mish said:


> Ok, I'm really a chick! All of you that sent me naked selfies can breathe easy now! lol


It's okay, we know your just confused!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jro1 said:


> It's okay, we know your just confused!


You're just figuring that out?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Ok, I'm really a chick! All of you that sent me naked selfies can breathe easy now! lol


Someone should start checking hospitals in case Paul went into cardiac arrest from the 1st post.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Someone should start checking hospitals in case Paul went into cardiac arrest from the 1st post.


Bwahahaha!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

WHEW! For awhile there I thought I was gonna have to give up drinking!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> This is not prepper related is it?


Well yeah, kinda... I mean, imagine you drop a little blooper out into right-center and it's a race to the bag (or the Mish in this case). You would not want to trip because Mish is first base and her feet are sticking out because she lied would you?!? You could get an injury that would inhibit you if SHTF. And if she would lie to you about that, she probably wouldn't even bring you any IHOP pancakes either. 

Paul: Are you still with us?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> This is not prepper related is it?


Shhhh!! Quiet!! 
Don't let MR get wind of this!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Shhhh!! Quiet!!
> Don't let MR get wind of this!!!


I was thinking about PMing him a link. He's missing all the fun!!
Plus, he so cute when he's mad.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Shhhh!! Quiet!!
> Don't let MR get wind of this!!!


Careful, you might be added to his troll list.

I hope I made it to the top when I hit his list. I hate not being #1, ya know?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm sure glad you're really a female one legged Ihop waitress


because i'm ready to order


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You know, it took me several moments to notice the gal was missing a leg.
Maybe I'm not as old as I thought.:-D


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You know, it took me several moments to notice the gal was missing a leg.
> Maybe I'm not as old as I thought.:-D


Dirty old man! Stop looking at my breastes!!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Mish said:


> Dirty old man! Stop looking at my breastes!!


Here's some band aids for your nipples.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> Careful, you might be added to his troll list.
> 
> I hope I made it to the top when I hit his list. I hate not being #1, ya know?


i believe I'm close to the top


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> This is not prepper related is it?


 Well it could be prep for join the current military. You don't have clue what your standing next to anymore.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm actually a guy.


I am not sure what point you are trying to make, if you are a guy and living with another guy then knock yourself out, what do I care.

My job is not to judge my fellow human being, my job is to live in peace with everybody as much as it depends on me.

I just wish everyone had that opinion.

What is your point in coming out of the "closet"?

IMO who the hell cares besides your parents if you are in a same sex relationship?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I am not sure what point you are trying to make, if you are a guy and living with another guy then knock yourself out, what do I care.
> 
> My job is not to judge my fellow human being, my job is to live in peace with everybody as much as it depends on me.
> 
> ...


I can tell you didn't read the thread. hehe 
I told you guys it only happened that one time in college. I was drunk and she was hot.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> I can tell you didn't read the thread. hehe
> I told you guys it only happened that one time in college. I was drunk and she was hot.


that's not what she said, it was at least twice more in the Philippines


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought what happens in the Philippines doesn't count? I read that on the internet somewhere!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> I thought the what happens in the Philippines doesn't count? I read that on the internet somewhere!!


according to Abraham Lincoln that must be true, what's posted on the internet and all, my apologies


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I have been very busy working on my out buildings and haven't had a lot of time for the computer. I woke up at 5:30 am and had to wait for my brother to get ready to work so i took the time to come here...... not sure why but it has taken my mind off my aching neck.

Mish, I will always love you - no matter what gender you are or how many legs you have. My wife is fully aware and she welcomes the vacation from my attentions. 

My heart is filled with love for everyone - I reserve the lust for special people - those who wear bacon pasties! :evil:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> My heart is filled with love for everyone - I reserve the lust for special people - those who wear bacon pasties! :evil:


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/7991-mr-inor-world-famous-australia.html


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Well, I have been very busy working on my out buildings and haven't had a lot of time for the computer. I woke up at 5:30 am and had to wait for my brother to get ready to work so i took the time to come here...... not sure why but it has taken my mind off my aching neck.
> 
> Mish, I will always love you - no matter what gender you are or how many legs you have. My wife is fully aware and she welcomes the vacation from my attentions.
> 
> My heart is filled with love for everyone - I reserve the lust for special people - those who wear bacon pasties! :evil:


Hehe


----------

